# Bunny Scrapbook pages



## petalfuzz (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone here do scrapbooking or digital scrapbooking?

I just started, personally, but really like it so far. Check out my first page with my beautiful bun (new avatar too!)

Post your scrapbook pages and show off those bunny beauties!


----------



## Becca (Mar 10, 2008)

That looks really nice - what program did you use to make it?
Hope to see some more pages soon!


----------



## petalfuzz (Mar 10, 2008)

I created it in Photoshop, which I have b/c I'm a graphic designer. But you could make digital pages in other programs too, I'm sure like greeting card or other photoediting software.

There's lots of stuff available online for free if you look, like digital papers, ribbons, and embellishments. It's fun!


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 10, 2008)

i have a scrap book for me and one with just 'the boys'(pickles, prince and jamie, plus fish and the cat we had befor pick.). i haven't gotten around to doing 'Jamie' pages yet, but i need to. i'll try to post them after i get them done! thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Becca (Mar 11, 2008)

I am so proud of my self it isn't really a scrap book (well it could be if i keep going wiht it) but i just have to show you LOL





It didn;t come out very clear though - how anoying i will have to sort tht out.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 11, 2008)

that looks really cute babybunnies! petalfuzz, I just love this idea. so much fun!


----------



## BSAR (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow. Those are really good. I suck at scrapbooking. I have some things to do it with but none of that awesome fancy stuff. I know that i would enjoy it.


----------



## mochi_ball (Mar 27, 2008)

i was playing around with a picture i took of Mochi recently. haha its kinda funny!


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 22, 2008)

can you print these scrapbook pages? I do it the old fashioned way...


----------



## BunnyLuv123 (Jun 27, 2008)

OH my gosh! That is soo cute!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 29, 2008)

This is the only one I've done of Elf. I've started doing a lot more pages like this for my calendars, though. It makes them less heavy to carry around. hehe


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 30, 2008)

I had a go, this is so much fun! I really enjoyed making it. I love normal scrapbooking but doing it digitally is alot cheaper!






Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## lazenbystud (Jul 5, 2008)

" ALT="">



Not sure of how to make a scrapbook so ive made a slideshow instead.

If you cant see the images , just click on the View all images block in black.


----------



## petalfuzz (Jul 11, 2008)

I love what others have been doing. Yes, PinkSalamander, digital is much cheaper than paper scrapbooking. And you don't have to print if you don't want to. I design mine 8 x 8 though, so I'd be able to print on regular paper.

Here's my newest scrapbook page with Chestnut's latest pics:





(BTW: she doesn't chew up cords, just marks them. She marks just about everything on her adventures, actually!)


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jul 27, 2008)

thouse are soooo cute!!!! i wish my mom will let me do something on photoshop.com she says its a wast of my time!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 27, 2008)

I loooove these! I enjoy making bunny picture (or any picture) collages... but I've never tried online scrapbooking.

Are they any specific programs you guys use, or are you just starting from scratch with Photoshop or something?
I have played around with the photobooks in iPhoto... I loooove them! 
Anyone else have a mac? You should try making a photobook, all the templates and options are amazing. I plan to make one for Flynn and actually order a hard copy, for once.


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't get my scrapbook on her it won't let me. How did you guys do it???


----------



## 12354somebunny (Aug 22, 2008)

I love all your scrapbooks!

I have Photoshop, but I've only started using it, and mainly just to post process my photos.. so I don't know the functions that well. How do you guys make a scrapbook with Photoshop? Where do find such beautiful backgrounds and frames, etc?


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh WOW. Everyone's scrapbook pages look so great!! I love them! I've been trying to learn The Gimp (similar to photoshop but free and works for linux), those editing programs can be a bit tricky! Why I'm learning linux is beyond me, I'm crazy .


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi I was just looking through this blog and loved what everyone has done. Is their a program to do this? I'd love to do some pictures of my babies. I must tell you I'm not the brightest when it comes to alot of these computer programs. LOL It must be an age thing.

Susan


----------



## Becca (Aug 30, 2008)

Finally got round to making some!

Their not very good though :?


----------



## Becca (Aug 30, 2008)

Finally got round to making some!

Their not very good though :?


----------



## Becca (Aug 30, 2008)

Finally got round to making some!

Their not very good though :?


----------

